# compound tube problem



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, guys
I got a problem with my compound tube and mud applicator. Mud applicator seems to be attached too tight. I'm thinking it's a "compound tube ball"

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Tubes/Tube-Ball-End.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

zack said:


> Hi, guys
> I got a problem with my compound tube and mud applicator. Mud applicator seems to be attached too tight. I'm thinking it's a "compound tube ball"
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Tubes/Tube-Ball-End.html


That happens often with different brand named applicators and compound tubes. Simply sand down your ball my friend.
Use like a belt sander or something and just rotate the ball (while still on the compound tube obviously) for a few seconds. Just to take it down a notch in size. No biggie bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think it's a different brand issue because I bought BTE as a one unit. But maybe it is. The thing is it was working fine for a year or two that's why I think it's wear and tear but I was thinking about sanding down I will try that for sure.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

zack said:


> I don't think it's a different brand issue because I bought BTE as a one unit. But maybe it is. The thing is it was working fine for a year or two that's why I think it's wear and tear but I was thinking about sanding down I will try that for sure.


which applicator head are you talking about. I know it's a obvious comment, but what about the steal clip that holds it on to the ball. Try adjusting that 1st.

Gather you own the BTE, but are the applicators BTE also


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

The Can-Ams have a bigger head. Likely if you tried a Cam-Am applicator on your tube it would fit fine or maybe even be a bit sloppy.


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

worked fine for a 2 years


----------



## zack (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Compound-Applicators/RedDiamand-90-Inside-Applicator.html


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

zack said:


> worked fine for a 2 years


Well I still say it's the steal clip that holds the ap head on. But for $7.10, guess you can't go wrong with getting new ball:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

oh....thats weird...So its been fine all this time? and now all of a sudden its stiff? Best bet is what 2buck said.
Check your little steel clip. Sometimes mud will build up behind it and force them out a little, therefore tightening its grip around the ball and making it stiffer to move. Try pulling the clip out and poking any dried up mud out of the grooves where its supposed to fit into. Make sure she's nice and clean. That should resolve your problem.
Thats the only reason I can see it working fine for 2 years and now all of a sudden its stiff.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Sometimes we clean the applicator without taking off the steel clip and mud builds up and makes for a stiff unit. <<<insert own joke here


----------

